Ask HN: Who is looking for co-founder? - wsieroci
======
Findeton
I'm looking for a co-founder, I'm located in London right now though. I'd say
the market I'm addressing in my project is pretty big as the aim is to create
a new social network that incorporates the functionality of Whatsapp, Twitter,
Instagram, Youtube and Wikipedia.

~~~
wsieroci
What problem your project is addressing?

~~~
Findeton
The first problem I want to address is that there's no real good place to put
your own family history. History, like Wikipedia, but in a more private way,
to share it with family and friends.

This makes me think about enabling adding permissions to pictures,
text/documents, movies. Then thinking about it, the easy way to make it
possible is to add groups in a similar fashion as in Whatsapp groups.

And if you think about it, people use Whatsapp in part because it's privacy
oriented, you feel safe your pics won't just end up being public.

